# Suites at Fisherman's Wharf 1 night 4/5/16



## dlpearson (Mar 25, 2016)

Looking for an owner who is able to rent 1 night, Tuesday April 5th.  4 of us total.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Tank (Mar 25, 2016)

Holiday Inn has two at fisherman's wharf , one is a express 

Both show availability to accommodate you, one night would probably be the best way to go using your AAA card. Was  $45 a night to park FYI


----------

